# SpeedSolving In September



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

I am going to be hosting a huge forum competition in September, hence the name ‘SpeedSolving in September’. This competition is not associated with SFCA. There will be no prizes and registration is free. *Registration closes 28th of August! *

Enter your times in the forum, the way you enter the times is x:xx.xx

1st round will start 1st of September and will end on the 8th of September. 2nd round will start 10th of September and end on the 17th of September. Finals will start on the 19th of September and end on the 28th of September.
Scrambles will come out on the first day of the round.

*All rounds will start and end at 12:00am UTC.
If you don‘t enter your time in the timeframe or not at all, you will be disqualified. *FMC competitors, give me a full recount of the solves in the forum as well (preferably with your other times).

*Some RULES: Use a real stackmat timer if you can! If you can‘t, follow as many WCA regulations as possible, ESPECIALLY not holding the cube while starting solves. I don’t need videos, just be HONEST! No rehearsing solves and tinkering with the times, be honest with +2’s and DNFs.*

Spreadsheet of all competitors and their events:








SpeedSolving In September


Sheet1 2x2,Twisted Cubing,Imsoosm,Nevan J,Jack Law,Bulkocuber,Timona,DUDECUBER,helloimcubedup,BalsaCuber,Abram Grimsley,RubixNoob318,Jack_Slattery27 3x3,Twisted Cubing ,Imsoosm,Nevan J,Jack Law,Bulkocuber,Timona,DUDECUBER,LwBigcubes,helloimcubedup,BalsaCuber,Abram Grimsley,RubixNoob318,Jack_Slat...




docs.google.com





*EVENTS AND THE FORMAT:
*2x2 (ao5)
3x3 (ao5)
4x4 (ao5)
5x5 (ao5)
6x6 (mo3)
7x7 (mo3)
Pyraminx (ao5)
Skewb (ao5)
Megaminx (ao5),
Clock (ao5)
Square-1 (ao5)
3x3 BLD (mo3)
4x4 BLD (mo3)
5x5 BLD (mo3)
3x3 FMC (mo3)
3x3 OH (ao5)
3x3 Multi-Blind (bo1)
Mirror Blocks (ao5)
2x2 OH (ao5)
4x4 OH (ao5)
2x2 BLD (mo3)
Kilominx (ao5)
Say how many cubes you are solving for multi-blind if you are competing in that event.

Enter what you want events you would like to do in the forum, e.g. 2x2-4x4, Pyra, Skewb, 2x2 OH and 3x3 OH.

I will try to keep as many events going ahead as possible, but if there are not enough competitors in said event, I will have to *cancel* the event.

6+ competitors - Only final
12+ competitors - 1 round & final
18+ competitors - 2 rounds & final


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I can't access google docs, so here are my events:
> 2-4, skewb, megaminx, 3BLD, 3OH, 3FMC, 2OH, 4OH, 2BLD, and kilominx


Entered! It doesn’t matter, you are meant to post your events here anyway!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

I would like to register for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 2x2oh, 3x3oh and 3BLD


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I would like to register for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 2x2oh, 3x3oh and 3BLD


Entered!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 12, 2022)

Only 2 people have registered! Registration is free and the more competitors the better the comp will be!


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 15, 2022)

i would like to register for:
3x3
2x2
3x3 oh
2x2 oh
pyraminx
5x5
skewb thx


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, OH, Clock, Squan, Skewb, and 2x2 OH for me, thanks.


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 15, 2022)

Please sign me up for 2-5, OH, mega, 3BLD and 4BLD


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, Megaminx, 3x3 OH. Thanks!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, Megaminx, 3x3 OH. Thanks!





bulkocuber said:


> Please sign me up for 2-5, OH, mega, 3BLD and 4BLD





baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2, 3x3, OH, Clock, Squan, Skewb, and 2x2 OH for me, thanks.





Jack Law said:


> i would like to register for:
> 3x3
> 2x2
> 3x3 oh
> ...


All entered! 2x2, 3x3 and 3x3 OH can now happen with 7 competitors each!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

I want to compete in:

2x2, 3x3, mega, skewb, 3x3 OH, 4x4


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 15, 2022)

Entered!


Filipe Teixeira said:


> I want to compete in:
> 
> 2x2, 3x3, mega, skewb, 3x3 OH, 4x4


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 22, 2022)

remove me from all events?

kthxbai


----------



## DUDECUBER (Aug 22, 2022)

could I do 2x2, 3x3 ,4x4, skewb, and mirror blocks


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 22, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> remove me from all events?
> 
> kthxbai


Fine 


DUDECUBER said:


> could I do 2x2, 3x3 ,4x4, skewb, and mirror blocks


Entered!


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 22, 2022)

I would like to register for 3x3, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 23, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> remove me from all events?
> 
> kthxbai


Why removed from all events.


Twisted Cubing said:


> I am going to be hosting a huge forum competition in September, hence the name ‘SpeedSolving in September’. This competition is not associated with SFCA. There will be no prizes and registration is free. *Registration closes 28th of August! *
> 
> Enter your times in the forum, the way you enter the times is x:xx.xx
> 
> ...


I want 2x2-5x5, Kilo, pyra, mega, skewb, 3x3 and 2x2 oh, and Mirror blocks.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 25, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> I would like to register for 3x3, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7





helloimcubedup said:


> Why removed from all events.
> 
> I want 2x2-5x5, Kilo, pyra, mega, skewb, 3x3 and 2x2 oh, and Mirror blocks.


Entered!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 25, 2022)

Can people PLEASE sign up only 3 days left of registration and only 10 competitors registered!!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 25, 2022)

I won't be able to compete, so please remove me

bai


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I won't be able to compete, so please remove me
> 
> bai


Fine


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Can I do 2x2,3x3,4x4, Pyra, Skewb, and 3x3 OH


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

plus 2x2 oh


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 26, 2022)

I'll do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and mirror blocks. Please! Thanks


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 26, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> plus 2x2 oh





BalsaCuber said:


> Can I do 2x2,3x3,4x4, Pyra, Skewb, and 3x3 OH





Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and mirror blocks. Please! Thanks


All Entered! (Balsacuber I added 2OH aswell)


----------



## RubixNoob318 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi can I do 2x3, 3x3, Pyra and skewb please, thanks


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 26, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> Can people PLEASE sign up only 3 days left of registration and only 10 competitors registered!!


Ill ask more people to register.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 26, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> All Entered! (Balsacuber I added 2OH aswell)


can u register me to 2OH as well pls


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 28, 2022)

RubixNoob318 said:


> Hi can I do 2x3, 3x3, Pyra and skewb please, thanks





helloimcubedup said:


> can u register me to 2OH as well pls


Entered! 12 competitors entered.


----------



## Jack_Slattery27 (Aug 29, 2022)

I know that I'm a day late but can I please register?
Here are the events I would participate in: 

2x2 (ao5)
3x3 (ao5)
4x4 (ao5)
5x5 (ao5)
Pyraminx (ao5)
Skewb (ao5)
Square-1 (ao5)
3x3 OH (ao5)
2x2 OH (ao5)

Cheers!


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 29, 2022)

Could you add 2x2 blind. I didn’t know until now you were having it.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 29, 2022)

Jack_Slattery27 said:


> I know that I'm a day late but can I please register?
> Here are the events I would participate in:
> 
> 2x2 (ao5)
> ...


Entered, no worries.


BalsaCuber said:


> Could you add 2x2 blind. I didn’t know until now you were having it.


ok


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 30, 2022)

if im not regeristerd afor 2x2 oh already can u register me for that


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 31, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> if im not regeristerd afor 2x2 oh already can u register me for that


You are registered for 2x2 OH.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 31, 2022)

*Registration has well and truly closed.*
14 competitors registered. The events that are happening are:
2x2 - 13 competitors - 1 round & final
3x3 - 14 competitors - 1 round & final
4x4 - 11 competitors - final
5x5 - 8 competitors - final
6x6 & 7x7 - 1 competitor - cancelled
Pyraminx - 7 competitors - final
Skewb - 8 competitors - final
Megaminx - 6 competitors - final
Clock - 1 competitor - cancelled
Square-1 - 3 competitors - cancelled
3x3 Blindfolded - 3 competitors - cancelled
4x4 Blindfolded - 1 competitor - cancelled
5x5 Blindfolded - 0 competitors - cancelled
3x3 FMC - 1 competitor - cancelled
3x3 OH - 10 competitors - final
Multi-Blind - 0 competitors - cancelled
Mirror Blocks - 3 competitors - cancelled
2x2 OH - 8 competitors - final
4x4 OH - 2 competitors - cancelled
2x2 BLD - 1 competitor - cancelled
Kilominx - 2 competitors - cancelled

*In Summary…*
2x2 & 3x3 will have 1 round & final.
4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, 3x3 OH and 2x2 OH will have only a final.
6x6, 7x7, Clock, Square-1, 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 BLD, FMC, Multi-Blind, Mirror Blocks, 4x4 OH and Kilominx are *cancelled.*


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Sep 3, 2022)

*Sorry for the wait for the scrambles, I have been very busy.
2x2 First Round *
1. F' R2 U F' U F2 U' F2
2. R' F' U2 R F' R' U F'
3. U R' F2 U F' R U' R' U2
4. F' R F U2 F2 U' F R2 U'
5. U' F U' F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U'

*3x3 First Round *
1. L' F' R2 F' D' L2 U' F' L U F' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 B U2
2. U2 L B2 L' F2 R F2 R D2 R' U2 F' U' L' B F D2 L' F2 L2 F2
3. L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 F' R U2 L R2 U' F L' B2 L R2
4. L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' L' F2 L F R' U'
5. B2 U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B' L2 R' U2 L U' L' B' R'

*Post your results in the thread for these events only if you are participating in that event, post them before the 8th of September at 12:00 AM UTC.
@Imsoosm @Nevan J @bulkocuber @Timona @DUDECUBER @LwBigcubes @helloimcubedup @BalsaCuber @Abram Grimsley @RubixNoob318 @Jack_Slattery27 *


----------



## Jack Law (Sep 3, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> *Sorry for the wait for the scrambles, I have been very busy.
> 2x2 First Round *
> 1. F' R2 U F' U F2 U' F2
> 2. R' F' U2 R F' R' U F'
> ...


2x2 first round

1. 5.74
2. 5.80
3. 6.72
4. 5.05
5. 5.34
ao5: 5.63
--------------------------------------


3x3 first round


1. 24.90
2. 17.71
3. 22.27
4. 31.20
5. 20.16
ao5: 22.44


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

My results


2x2 First Round
1. 7.04
2. 4.21
3. 5.70
4. 5.25
5. 8.47
Ao5: 6.00


3x3 First Round
1. 19.47
2. 17.36
3. 16.68
4. 15.64
5. 18.82
Ao5: 17.62


----------



## Jack_Slattery27 (Sep 4, 2022)

My results:

2x2
1. (4.99)
2. (6.87)
3. 5.40
4. 5.18
5. 6.06
Ao5: 5.55

3x3
1. 17.76
2. 18.90
3. 18.21
4. (16.48)
5. (19.25)
Ao5: 18.29


----------



## LwBigcubes (Sep 4, 2022)

My 3x3 results:
1. (10.34) 
2. 13.66 
3. (15.11+) 
4. 12.72 
5. 12.41 
Ao5: 12.93

I won't be able to compete in subsequent rounds due to other commitments. Please remove me from rounds 2 and 3 thanks.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

2-5 oh pyra skewb sq1


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 6, 2022)

2x2 first round. (its bad because I lost my main 2x2)

1. 10.12
2. 6.11
3. 2.32
4. 9.91
5. 8.68

Ao5: 8.24

3x3 first round.

1. 29.98
2. 30.95
3. 38.36 (Na perm)
4. 31.90
5. 19.16 (2nd ever sub 20 3x3 solve for me )

Ao5: 30.94


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 7, 2022)

My results

2x2
1. (2.89)
2. 3.92
3. 7.66
4. 4.38 + 2 (6.38)
5. (5.42) (DNF)
ao5: 5.98

3x3
1. 14.46
2. (11.29)
3. (19.04)
4. 13.59
5. 13.50
ao5: 13.85


----------



## DUDECUBER (Sep 7, 2022)

3x3
avg of 5: 12.40
1. 12.97 
2. 12.41 
3. (11.20) 
4. 11.82 
5. (13.85) 

2x2
avg of 5: 5.34
1. (9.99) 
2. 5.91 
3. (4.37) 
4. 4.72 
5. 5.39


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah I lost 2x2 through 3x3. I actually almost cried, cuz im so bad. I just really wanna compete more 

And 2x2 is unfair for me because I lost my main 2x2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 8, 2022)

3x3: 
15.92
(17.72)
15.04
(13.38)
17.03
Average: 15.99

2x2: 
6.28
6.09 
(4.03)
7.16
5.94
Average: 6.10


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Is the competition cancelled?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 19, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Is the competition cancelled?


It better not be cancelled.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 19, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> It better not be cancelled.


If it's canceled, its not the end of the world.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 19, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> If it's canceled, its not the end of the world.


I know, but I wanna compete in other events other then 2x2 and 3x3
 



The stickers on my Qiyi sail W have experienced emotional damage.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Sep 22, 2022)

Yeah its cancelled... I have been busy and this was not in my mind so yeah


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 24, 2022)

You shouldn't organize "a huge forum competition" if you don't even have time to do it. It wasn't even in your mind, so you don't even want to organize it now. You could've at least asked for another person to help you as host. You've got quite a few people excited for the competition and you had a ton of events but over two thirds of events were cancelled, and now you announce the whole competition to be cancelled.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You shouldn't organize "a huge forum competition" if you don't even have time to do it. It wasn't even in your mind, so you don't even want to organize it now. You could've at least asked for another person to help you as host. You've got quite a few people excited for the competition and you had a ton of events but over two thirds of events were cancelled, and now you announce the whole competition to be cancelled.


Ummm, weren’t you the one who hosted a “huge forum competition” then canceled it before finals? Not sure you should be the one criticizing Twisted Cubing for this.


----------



## Timona (Sep 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummm, weren’t you the one who hosted a “huge forum competition” then canceled it before finals? Not sure you should be the one criticizing Twisted Cubing for this.


No lmao, he was gonna organise it but since he couldn't access Google, it was hard for him to actually run it. Then Gsingh and BaseballJello took over it and in the end, couldn't finish it.

Word of advice for anyone actually trying to run a competition, set dates and deadlines and stick to them. *Do not shift the deadlines no matter what, just set a deadline and stick to it. *


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 24, 2022)

lol. Are people actually surprised that an 11 y/o failed to meet obligations? 

There should be an age restriction for this kind of thing. It seems like at least 90% of organizers are under the age of 17 and nearly all of them end in disaster or never even start.


----------

